# [ibook g3/g4] iBook g4 réparé . Freeze, écran clignotant etc



## atcha_sama (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iBook g4 fut mon premier Mac. Il fut victime d'un problème complètement étouffe par Apple.
En allumant le bousin :
- rien apparaît 
- freeze du bousin
- clignotent de l'écran et freeze
-etc.... 

Javais démonté le ibook en pensant trouve un connecteur écran carte mère foireux, tout semblait ok. Jai parcouru les forum , teste plein de trucs en vain .
Je laisse tomber début 2008 et je passe à autres chose. ( toute mes photos , doc. , musique sont sur le iBook, pas question de jeter ) . 

Hier au boulot( 4 ans lus tard ) , je parcours le Wikipédia de l'ibook et je tombe sur des faits , des problème de défauts de fonctionnement sur le g3/g4. 

En cherchant un peu je tombe sur ça :
http://macintoshhowto.com/hardware/how-do-i-get-my-broken-g4-ibook-fixed.html

Les symptôme correspondent ,  je testent et ça marche !!!!!!!!!!! 

Merde Apple !!!! Je paye le bousin 1400&#8364; en étant étudiant et ils ont  complètement étouffé l'affaire d'après les différents posts sur les forums parcourus. 

Beaucoup ont du sans savoir , acheter un autre Mac. 

C'est tout juste inadmissible. 

Heureux de retrouver mon premier " amour " mais vraiment énervé envers Apple. 

Le controler est sujet à ce type de problème et ils ont laissé le problème :/ tout en niant .


Voilà jespere que cela servira à d'autres qui ont subi cela .


----------



## Invité (1 Août 2012)

Comme je viens de coller un SSD dans mes deux ZiBook, c'est bon à savoir.
Coup de boule !


----------



## atcha_sama (5 Août 2012)

Si tu as ce type de soucis.

ça peut franchement t'aider . J'en reviens pas d'utiliser à nouveau mon Ibook G4


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas de soucis (Inch'Allah), mais au cazoù ! 
Je retiens l'astuce, j'aime bien mes ZiBook's


----------

